# Want To Be SAS Friends?



## lotusbluejc (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi, first of all I don't know any people in real life that has SAD like me so it would be excellent if I could talk to someone who is open minded about it but I would also like to have an online friend with whom I could talk to - just general things like how your day is going etc.

I'm a 24 year old female who's studying at university, and because I'm studying in a health care related field I have some extra/different experiences in terms of SAD which, if you are also experiencing, it would be good to talk about  I am slightly worried that with my SAD I will never become a competent ______! (for privacy reasons I'll just leave my future professional title out of this) 

I've had SAD for as long as I can remember, and it's only recently that I'm coming to slowly accept myself as a whole person. I often have bad days where my SAD/depression gets the better of me, and I guess what I want is just someone to talk to about these things since no-one I know struggles with these problems. 

So just drop me a line and let's see where it goes from there  

Have a great day!
Lotusbluejc


----------



## daniellynelly (Apr 17, 2014)

PM me! I'm a 24 year old female too, haha.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

21 male..  Feel free to write ^^


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

sure


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes


----------



## linux individual (Sep 24, 2012)

Message me if you think everyone above is not enough friends to talk to.


----------



## kndrstn (Aug 13, 2014)

in a similar boat, although i am 33. I have struggled with this my whole life and never met anyone who was even half as shy as me. I am ging to school, taking art classes, and it would be nice to have someone to talk to.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

No! yes? Maybe. I don’t know? Well, ok. Yes then!


----------



## Julia555 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi there! I'm 29 and am also in the medical field. Send me a message if you want to chat!


----------



## Andyj (May 31, 2014)

Hey, I'm 24 as well  and i'm training to work in the health care industry too! I myself have had the same worries at time but learning how to cope with it. Feel free to message me or whatever i'd be happy to talk with you, someone who seems to be going through a similar situation.


----------



## Paradise on Earth (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't know much about the health care industry but I can definitely try to help you think positively in terms of your SAD. I'm currently doing cognitive therapy (almost done) so hopefully I can pass on whatever I've learnt so far and make your life a little better (it's made me more confident and relaxed).


----------



## BLAHHH12 (Aug 16, 2014)

Feel free to contact me


----------



## nominal (Aug 25, 2014)

me too : D


----------



## Santiago7 (Aug 20, 2014)

same here


----------



## Fiale (Aug 27, 2014)

Count me in too! 25, male.

If anybody shares similar interests ( I love the mountains, video games, moto bikes, and so on.) and would like to talk feel free to message me on here!

If you like Tetris Attack / Puzzle League / PPL that's a big plus. Best puzzle game ever devised.


----------



## LonelySkater (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey I'm finding it hard to make friends to talk to on here, I guess because we all have SA and many of us are nervous and avoidant talking to people online. If you, or anyone else, wants to chat send me a message


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

Idk anything about the health care industry, but if you want you can add me.


----------



## TheLoser (Jul 16, 2014)

24 old student here. Feel free to add me for chat if anyone want to


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Sure xD


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

that really depends op

whats your favourite dinosaur?

say it on 3


----------



## Reshaan24 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey message me 2 we are all on the same boat I just need somebody to talk to and vent about my SA . Nobody's here to judge


----------

